# Environnements de dveloppement > Autres EDI > Powerbuilder >  [PowerBuilder] DataWindow

## marie mouse

Bonjour,

Je suis en train de documenter une application dveloppe en PowerBuilder 6.5.

En jetant un coup d'oeil sur la syntaxe SQL d'un DataWindow, j'ai vu une ou plusieurs conditions du genre :
cp_mat = :t_mat and cp_periode >= :t_periode

Ma question est la suivante : est-ce que t_mat et t_periode sont dclars quelque part? Et surtout o. Je ne les ai pas trouv parmi les variables globales...

Merci mais please   ::help::  me...

----------


## Fredy Kruger

Bonjour,

Bien sur toutes les deux variables doivent tre dclares quelque part. Elles peuvent tre dclares comme des variables de fentre ou localement. Essayez-vous les chercher comme texte dans fichiers pbl.

(s.v.p. excuse-moi mon franais).

Fredy  KRUGER  Pumpicka

----------


## TheLeadingEdge

Bonsoir,

C'est pas les titres de tes colonnes quand tu fais 1 dw base sur 1 rq ?

----------


## civ

Bonjour

Lors de l'utilisation de code SQL sous powerbuilder, les deux points ':' prfixent une variable PB.
Elles sont donc renseignes dynamiquement par powerbuilder lors de l'excution.

Si c'est dans un script, il s'agit d'une variable connue de ton script (var globale, d'instance, locale ou un argument)

Si - comme cela  l'air d'tre ton cas - il s'agit du code SQL d'une datawindow, cela correspond  un "retrieval argument". Tu peux-acceder  leur dclaration dans le menu "design -> retrieval arguments".
Leur valeur est dfinie par le code faisant l'appel  la fonction retrieve de ta datawindow (ce sont les arguments de la fonction).

CiV

----------


## marie mouse

Merci beaucoup.

----------

